
What’s the point of the PhD thesis? - sohkamyung
http://www.nature.com/news/what-s-the-point-of-the-phd-thesis-1.20203
======
CyberFonic
To sacrifice ever more trees on the altar of academic vanity!

------
coreyp_1
I have been asking myself this very question.

